# Word of the Week - Week 36, 2015



## SENC (Aug 30, 2015)

chuffy - an adjective with several meanings:

Blunt; clownish; surly; rude; churlish
Fat, plump, or round, especially in the cheeks; chubby

Henry gets rather chuffy when curly cocobolo is posted for people other than him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## winters98 (Aug 30, 2015)

Lol Chuffy!!


----------



## justallan (Aug 30, 2015)

Now that's the kind of words that interest me in seeing on here, something someone might hear or use in a conversation. Thank you.
Now I don't have to look like a chuffy little brat trying to act like I know what y'alls are trying to say, as much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Aug 30, 2015)

My belly is chuffy

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2015)

Chuffy...heh heh heh....


----------



## Kevin (Aug 30, 2015)

Leprechauns are often puffy little fellers, but hardly ever chuffy.


----------



## justallan (Aug 30, 2015)

@Kevin, what about the first line of the definition?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## David Hill (Aug 30, 2015)

A neat word! Like so many in English---depends on context.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 30, 2015)

SENC said:


> chuffy - an adjective with several meanings:
> 
> Blunt; clownish; surly; rude; churlish
> Fat, plump, or round, especially in the cheeks; chubby


Nice word, Henry -- and I have to admit, this one caught me out. There are two very close words -- chuff and chuffed -- which I know well, but I don't think I've ever used chuffy.

Chuff -- noun: the sound that a steam engine makes
Chuff -- verb: (1) to make the sound of a steam engine, (2) to please immensely
Chuffed -- (1) past tense of chuff ("The little train that could chuffed and chuffed all the way to the top of the hill."), (2) adjective: to be very pleased ("Oooh, I was chuffed when I won forty quid at the races.")



> Henry gets rather chuffy when curly cocobolo is posted for people other than him.


But Tom, who won Kevin's amboyna burl auction, was well chuffed.

There's also a regional expression which I've only ever heard used by people in the north of England (Lancashire and Yorkshire mostly, but that could be because I know people living in those areas) ... "Chuffin' Hell!" You can probably guess what it means.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 31, 2015)

Chuffy Leprechauns? hrumph... Me thinks I have a better chance of seeing a naked cow girl floating across the ceiling.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 31, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> Chuff -- noun: the sound that a steam engine makes



I just remembered one other use of chuff as a noun -- it's the equivalent of the Irish "eejit". Usage example, "Hey! You dozy chuff -- stop that!"

Again, that's probably regional to the north of England.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 31, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> Nice word, Henry -- and I have to admit, this one caught me out. There are two very close words -- chuff and chuffed -- which I know well, but I don't think I've ever used chuffy.
> 
> Chuff -- noun: the sound that a steam engine makes
> Chuff -- verb: (1) to make the sound of a steam engine, (2) to please immensely
> ...



Duncan, are you trying to say you chuffed Chuffy ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 31, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Duncan, are you trying to say you chuffed Chuffy ?


No I'm chuffing not! Chuffy's probably chuffed on account of all the _*tomchuffery*_ going on in here.

(Hey, at some point in the past people were inventing words, I don't see any valid reason why I can't make up my own )

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 31, 2015)

Cool word, my dad used to use it a lot, mostly for the second definition, plump, fat faced, etc...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

